# Why would Delta change your seat assignment when change schedule by just a few minute



## xzhan02 (Feb 14, 2006)

Since I booked my flight 3 months ago, theschedule has change at least 6 times, just by a few minutes, sometimes only the arriving time.  However, everytime they change I'll lose my seat assignment, and the ability of selecting seats.  Most of the time our seats were not changed in Delta system when I called, but a couple of time me and my two young kids were scattered three different areas.  Luckiely I called early enough to get consecutive seats back, just to find they were gone again a week later.  I can't think of a reason they do this (without any plane type change) and I'm so tired of calling.


----------



## JBRES1 (Feb 14, 2006)

*delta*

I'm with you.  I'm not sure why they need to keep changing the flight times by a few minutes, but they do.  I have called Delta about 6 or 8 times in the past 2 months with the same problem.  They will change a leg of our trip and they will not assign seats for that leg, so I need to call.
Jim Breslin


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 15, 2006)

Delta is one of the worst at doing this but others have done it to me also. If the flight number changes or if they change planes, even it's the same type of plane with the exact same number of seats, they'll kick all the old seat assignments out and plug you in wherever the computer puts you. 

I'm always amazed that the airlines just can't figure out WHY they're going bankrupt. It's not just the price of gas but the price of doing business with them. Nothing like having to watch your flights like a hawk to make certain you seats assignments don't get changed to something totally unaccaptable like scattering children around the plane seperate from their parents.


----------



## grest (Feb 15, 2006)

This frequently happens when you book ahead.  When we experienced this, we asked Delta...the actual plane had been changed, and thus the configuration of seats.  You'd think they'd try for something close to what the passengers had for seats before...
Connie


----------



## SherryS (Feb 15, 2006)

Always happens with Delta--Just plan on it!  I check all reservations a couple of times a week just to check on my seats.  (Especially important for ATL-HNL flight if you want a roomy seat!)


----------



## xzhan02 (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, miraculously, the seats are back online before I had chance to call Delta, the same as before.  Maybe I had been checking them too often before and never let it to settle on its own, or even Delta is lurking around here (I doubt it).


----------

